# 0900/90001214  Intexus GmbH BERLIN



## Guest (23 Juni 2004)

Der Hammer 
Ihr Mandant, Herr XYZ, muss dafür Sorge tragen, dass derartige Programme nicht installiert werden oder den Computer derartig konfigurieren, dass eine selbstständige Einwahl nicht möglich ist. 

Hierzu führt die Telecom ein Urteil an, AG Wiesbaden, AZ: 92 C 1328/00 oder Dillenburg AZ: 5C 286/02. 


Meiner Meinung nach war dies ein Dialer, der seine Spuren wieder verwischt, nachdem die Kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufgebaut wurde. 

Die Telekom weigert sich nun, dei reklamierte Verbindung zu stoppen, ohne daß ihr konkrete Beweise vorliegen.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2004)

Andere Ansicht BGH, insbesonders Seiite 16


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

klausi1410 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hammer
> Ihr Mandant, Herr XYZ, muss dafür Sorge tragen, dass derartige Programme nicht installiert werden oder den Computer derartig konfigurieren, dass eine selbstständige Einwahl nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Hierzu führt die Telecom ein Urteil an, AG Wiesbaden, AZ: 92 C 1328/00 oder Dillenburg AZ: 5C 286/02.
> ...



Ein Intexus-Dialer verwischt weder Spuren noch installiert er sich heimlich. Wer solche Märchen erzählt, ist ein Lügner.

Andy


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Juni 2004)

Und ein fremd-modifizierter Intexus-Dialer?

Ach ja, die kann es ja gar nicht geben, ich erinnere mich ...

Ernsthaft:
Langsam mit den wechselseitigen Angiftungen - es sind mehr als Zwei im WWW unterwegs - wer wollte für alle bürgen?


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 Juni 2004)

Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Intexus-Dialer verwischt weder Spuren noch installiert er sich heimlich. Wer solche Märchen erzählt, ist ein Lügner.
> 
> Andy


Ich kann klausis Beitrag auch nichts vom Intexus-Dialer entnehmen. Seltsamer zusammenhangloser Einwurf...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein fremd-modifizierter Intexus-Dialer?
> 
> Ach ja, die kann es ja gar nicht geben, ich erinnere mich ...
> 
> ...



Wenn es so einen Dialer geben sollte, bitte an mich schicken. Den "Modifizierer" würde es hart treffen. Wir würden ALLE juristischen Wege beschreiten und entsprechend reagieren.

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Andy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Überschrift lese ich ganz deutlich "Intexus".

Andy


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 Juni 2004)

Andy schrieb:
			
		

> In der Überschrift lese ich ganz deutlich "Intexus".
> 
> Andy


Richtig. Und was liest Du da nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Andy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und im Posting lese ich dann:
"Meiner Meinung nach war dies ein Dialer, der seine Spuren wieder verwischt, nachdem die Kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufgebaut wurde."

Andy


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Juni 2004)

Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Und im Posting lese ich dann:
> "Meiner Meinung nach war dies ein Dialer, der seine Spuren wieder verwischt, nachdem die Kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufgebaut wurde."


Und was liest Du da nicht? Die Brücke baust Du Dir also selbst. Wirft aber eine Frage auf: Kann man die Nummer ohne Intexus-Dialer nicht anwählen? Könnte ich einfach meine DFÜ-Einwahl mit der Nummer konfigurieren?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

So so,

Es lässt sich nachweisen, daß dieser Dailer diese Numemr gewählt hat, sich danach  VERSUCHT hat sich zu deinstallieren. 

Die Festplatte wurde ausgebaut, und der Staatsanwalt in Koblenz übergeben. Die haben zwar noch ihre problem damit, aber die werden wohl auch noch geklärt.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So so,
> 
> Es lässt sich nachweisen, daß dieser Dialer diese Numemr gewählt hat, sich danach  VERSUCHT hat sich zu deinstallieren.
> 
> Die Festplatte wurde ausgebaut, und der Staatsanwalt in Koblenz übergeben. Die haben zwar noch ihre problem damit, aber die werden wohl auch noch geklärt.



Aha. Spannend. Na dann werden wir den Dialer ja auch zu Gesicht bekommen. Erstaunlich, was die Gäste hier so alles wissen.....

Andy


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So so,
> Es lässt sich nachweisen, daß dieser Dialer diese Numemr gewählt hat


Nun dazu ist der Dialer ja auch da.....



			
				und Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sich danach  VERSUCHT hat sich zu deinstallieren.


Nun da ist eben die Frage offen, ob das der DIALER selbst versuchte oder beigelegte Softwareroutinen oder Scripte versuchten, den Dialer zu deinstallieren. 

Insofern kann die Aussage schon richtig sein, das der Intexusdialer sich nicht  selbst deinstalliert.

Die Umgebung ist auch wichtig.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

*an Andy*

Hallo Andy,

anscheinend bist Du einer von den werten Herren, die für die ach so tolle Firma Intexus arbeiten.  Kannst Du mir mal sagen, warum Ihre Eure Preisangaben auf den Sites so klein und kontrastlos auf eine völlig überfrachtete Werbeseite packt  - doch wohl genau deshalb, das man drauf reinfällt. 

Warum habt Ihr keinen Lizenzvertrag, den man bestätigen muss, auf dem steht, was passiert, wenn man klickt? Bei jedem seriösen Anbieter (Amazon z.B. ) wird genau erklärt, was passiert.


ich habe Eure komische Seite nicht genutzt und ein mal auf diese Seite geklickt, weil ich den wirklich schlecht sichtbaren Zahlungshinweis nicht gesehen habe. Wofür bitteschön soll ich zahlen???? Dass ich aus Versehen an Eure Neppseite geraten bin?  

das sind für mich absolut unlautere Geschäftsbedingungen und ich hoffe, dass man Euch bis nächstes Jahr aus der Registrierung schmeisst. Such Dir endlch einen ehrlichen Job!!!!



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

OK OK OK, ich werde es mir überlegen.

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Intexus-Dialer verwischt weder Spuren noch installiert er sich heimlich. Wer solche Märchen erzählt, ist ein Lügner.


Ach ja? Und wo wurde das behauptet? 

Nur 'mal so gefragt: 

1. Du schließt aus, dass man einen beliebigen Dialer - auch den von Intextus - anders als mit dem vom Entwickler vorgesehenen Verfahren installieren kann?

2. Du schließt aus, dass man einen beliebigen Dialer - auch den von Intextus - samt möglicher Weise im Betrieb angelegten Files automatisiert löschen kann?

3. Du schließt aus, dass mit einen beliebigen Dialer - auch mit dem von Intextus - die Verbindung ohne die berühmte OK-Eingaben aufgebaut werden kann?

4. Du schließt aus, dass man den Aufbau der Verbindung so tarnen kann, das kein Oberflächenelement eines beliebigen Dialers - auch des Dialers von Intextus - sichtbar wird?

5. Du schließt aus, dass man die Einwählparameter des Partnerprogramms in einem anderen Dialer nutzen kann?

6. Du schließt aus, das einer oder mehrere Teilnehmer an Partnerprogrammen der Dialer-Hersteller ein Interesse daran haben könnten, Dialer so zu ändern/manipulieren oder eigene Dialer zum Aufbau der Verbindung zu verbreiten, die nicht den gesetztlichen Bedingungen genügen, jedoch die entsprechenden Mehrwertdienstenummern des Partnerprogramms anwählen?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> OK OK OK, ich werde es mir überlegen.
> 
> Andy



war das eine "Schuldbekenntnis"??? 
oder auf was bezieht sich diese Aussage   


corifee


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

mein Vater hat sich wohl auch diesen Dialer "gefangen" ohne das irgendwie mitbekommen zu haben. 

Gibt es zu diesem Thread noch eine Vorgeschichte oder geht es hiermit los?



			
				klausi1410 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hammer
> Ihr Mandant, Herr XYZ, muss dafür Sorge tragen, dass derartige Programme nicht installiert werden oder den Computer derartig konfigurieren, dass eine selbstständige Einwahl nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Hierzu führt die Telecom ein Urteil an, AG Wiesbaden, AZ: 92 C 1328/00 oder Dillenburg AZ: 5C 286/02.
> ...



Wenn ich das Richtig verstehe, bist Du Anwalt und hast für einen Mandaten das schon was unternommen  (?)

Was ist denn zunächst zu tun? 
Widerspruch gegen die Telekom-Rechnung einlegen? (Gibt es da Musterschreiben?) 

an seinen Rechner komm ich gerade nicht ran, um nachzusehen, ob da in der Registry was drin ist.... 

Wäre froh, auf dem laufenden gehalten zu werden, 
Danke,

corifee


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> war das eine "Schuldbekenntnis"???
> oder auf was bezieht sich diese Aussage



Das war ein erneuter Beweis für eure mangelnden Fähigkeiten, gelesenes auch richtig zu interpretieren. Gibt hier ja genug Beispiele dafür.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2004)

Der übliche sinnfreie anonyme Pupser aus dem Undergrund


----------

